# Blue Mako Strap suggestions?



## jbetts1790

I ordered a blue Mako earlier this week, and I want to get a strap to go with it. I've seen lots of great photos of the Mako on the forum, but since I haven't seen it in person, I need help choosing a strap. I already have my Vostok on a blue/grey NATO, so I was thinking about getting a carbon fiber style strap for the Mako. If anyone has photos of their blue Mako on straps, or has suggestions, please share! Here's what I found:

Hirsch Carbon Sport (navy blue)

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-65904186478273_2094_13742342









Carbon Fiber Black/ Blue stitching









Blue/White Carbon Fiber


----------



## jay3429

I like my nato strap that I put on my blue Mako. I prefer it over carbon fiber or leather.


----------



## DoctorC

Well since I have both the Blue Mako and the blue Hirsch carbon fiber strap, I'll try and put them together tonight and snap a few pics for you.


----------



## jbetts1790

Thanks, that would be great!


----------



## lookelu

I would stick with a Nato or Zulu for several reasons but number one would be comfort and the ability to wash and wear as well as the safety factor of both. I have tried every color of zulu and there are some cool combinations with that blue. Here are a few shots just to give you an idea of the color match. I really like the blue rubber tread design great color match and the hot orange is a eye catcher for sure. Hope this helps confuse you further


----------



## antiscout

This is a terrible picture- but my blue mako stays on a blue and yellow nato, a gray zulu, or the bracelet (which is a pain because the endlinks have to be adjusted EVERY TIME I put the bracelet back on- someone PLEASE make some solid links for this!)


----------



## Wachulookingat

Hmmm I love Makos.... Mako Lovers --- Unite!!!


----------



## lookelu

No leave that one on. It is great want to share where you got it? Please
it is hot.


----------



## DoctorC

*blue Mako on blue Hirsch carbon*

Here you go,


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: blue Mako on blue Hirsch carbon*

Thanks! I like that combination, especially in the sunlight. I can't wait for the Mako to arrive.


----------



## jbetts1790

that is a really cool combination!


----------



## J.D.B.

Hey, a Wolverine fan?

Josh


----------



## Dictator_MARS

I like it on the Hirsch! :-!


----------



## FiXXXer776

I currently switch between the metal bracelet and a black and gray NATO strap.


----------



## mchad85

I like the black and silver strap. I was thinking about that one myself. Would you guys rather go with the Nato or the Zulu straps?


----------



## Bruno.M

I don't get the difference between NATO and Zulu.. I learned what NATO is and RAF, but Zulu? I'm buying a James Bond RAF as well by the way.


----------



## jbetts1790

Zulu on top, NATO on bottom


----------



## Stone Hill

I wear mine on a NATO UTC in the blue


----------



## Omegamaniac

I like the carbon straps the best. I have my black Mako on a black Bradystrap with white stitching. For the life of me I can't understand the Nato, no offense. I have no idea where I'd be able to wear such a strap without standing out like the biggest sore thumb in any social or work setting. Maybe I'm not seeing something.


----------



## Wachulookingat

The nato strap looks like an action sport thing to people who don't dive. I am wearing one right now on a nato and people think I am athletic


----------



## Wachulookingat

The are quite comfortable also.


----------



## jbetts1790

Wachulookingat said:


> The are quite comfortable also.


Agreed! I have a blue/grey NATO on my vintage Vostok, and it is so easy to wear, I can hardly tell I have a watch on. I think it also compliments the colors and design of this particular watch. The NATO on the blue Mako is a nice combo, but I prefer the sporty look of the carbon fiber or sailcloth.


----------



## carpevicis

antiscout said:


> This is a terrible picture- but my blue mako stays on a blue and yellow nato, a gray zulu, or the bracelet (which is a pain because the endlinks have to be adjusted EVERY TIME I put the bracelet back on- someone PLEASE make some solid links for this!)


yes, I agree. The ONLY complaint I have with my Mako, is the lame hollow endlinks. I hope somebody will make solid links for it SOON!


----------



## FiXXXer776

I just received another strap for my Mako, and I think it looks absolutely gorgeous. I got it from "bandfever" on ebay.


----------



## jbetts1790

Cool strap! Definitely a unique choice.


----------



## jbetts1790

I ended up getting this Sailcloth leather strap for pretty cheap, I think it works well with the Mako. I'll probably still get the Hirsch Carbon at some point too.


----------



## watchgolfer

Hadley Roma leather with blue stitching would look good IMO.


----------



## Lethal

Out of all those I like it on the carbon fiber strap the best.


----------



## brownmajik

The blue and yellow striped NATO is bada$$. Nice combo.


----------



## Milanche78

What do you think of this one?


Code:


http://www.longislandwatch.com/Bands/Watch_Bands_Sport.htm


----------



## watchgolfer

Looks good would go very well with the blue mako.


----------



## ninjafish

Wow those are some nice looking examples. I am waiting on a blue silicone to arrive from eBay but a forum member recently sold me his unused Orient 300 rubber strap and I havent taken it off since I got it. I'm amazed at how much it changes the entire look of the watch. 

Chad


----------



## Armchair

Sailcloth is the way forward :-!


----------



## jbetts1790

Got any photos? We can never get enough!


----------



## bmrichle

Armchair said:


> Sailcloth is the way forward :-!


 Where did you get this strap?


----------



## Armchair

bmrichle said:


> Where did you get this strap?


It's a Banda, which I think I bought from Acetimer but I can't remember now :think:


----------



## orientwatchusa

Great pics. I especially love the look of the blue rubber strap! Very cool.



lookelu said:


> I would stick with a Nato or Zulu for several reasons but number one would be comfort and the ability to wash and wear as well as the safety factor of both. I have tried every color of zulu and there are some cool combinations with that blue. Here are a few shots just to give you an idea of the color match. I really like the blue rubber tread design great color match and the hot orange is a eye catcher for sure. Hope this helps confuse you further


----------



## Moosie

lookelu said:


>


could someone tell me where I could find this strap?


----------



## ac921ol

what size nato strap do I buy??? Looking for some info before I purchase a few nato straps, thanks guys. 
18mm 20mm or 22mm

I feel like I have a smaller rest then most. So should I just stay in between and get the 22mm??? 
looking at purchasing from Maratac Mil-NATO BANDS


----------



## BeansBaxter

ac921ol said:


> what size nato strap do I buy??? Looking for some info before I purchase a few nato straps, thanks guys.
> 18mm 20mm or 22mm
> 
> I feel like I have a smaller rest then most. So should I just stay in between and get the 22mm???
> looking at purchasing from Maratac Mil-NATO BANDS


The lug width on the Mako is 22 mm so that's what I'd recommend. Anything narrower wouldn't look right and would be potentially less secure.


----------



## phaseshift

anyone know where I can get the Banda Sailcloth strap and the Hirsch Carbon?


----------



## SJS101

Can't have a Mako strap suggestion thread without adding this one to the discussion


----------



## Funbunny

Here's mine with a blue kevlar Hadley Roma strap. My daily wear watch for the moment. On the right is the Seiko White Sammy on a Di-modell carbon strap.


----------

